# Indie library



## louise_wise (Dec 8, 2011)

http://www.pinterest.com/BookJunkies/

I'll add you if you let me have your genre and purchase link. I don't want anything in return, just trying to build a library.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Thank you!

Please post my freebie, Sky Hunter
Science Fiction
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EXV57LO


----------



## tknite (Feb 18, 2014)

Sure thing! Thanks!

Sci-fi
http://www.amazon.com/Echoes-Therin-Knite-ebook/dp/B00HRIEFQI/


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

How about my latest - HAMMURABI ROAD? It would fit nicely under horror.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EVQH0V6


----------



## PC Donan (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks!
my site is: pcdonan.wix.com/pcdonan


----------



## PC Donan (Feb 15, 2014)

Would you mind if I use your idea for my Pinterest site?


----------



## SVD (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks. How about these two?

Horror/Zombie Apocalypse
*Sometimes We Ran*: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CZLEYZE
*Sometimes We Ran 2: Community*: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HUGWWQC


----------



## Saul Tanpepper (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks, Louise. Been following your boards for a while. Appreciate the offer.

In your Comedy/Parody board:
*Get the F**k to Work*: http://www.amazon.com/dp/1494966824

Post-apoc board:
*S.W. Tanpepper's GAMELAND*: http://www.amazon.com/GAMELAND-Episodes-1-8-Tanpeppers-ebook/dp/B007R5WUZO

Horror:
*Shorting the Undead*: http://www.amazon.com/Shorting-Undead-Other-Horrors-ebook/dp/B006KTI15G

Non-fiction:
*The Essential Book Blog*: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008T46O40


----------



## jenminkman (Mar 2, 2013)

That's cool, Louise! My novella The Island falls under Sci-Fi/Dystopian 

http://www.amazon.com/The-Island-Series-ebook/dp/B00D3GNJWY


----------



## Riley Graham (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks Louise! Here's the purchase link for my YA novel: http://amzn.to/181jhTz


----------



## Midnight Writer (Jan 4, 2011)

*deleted*


----------



## chrisanthropic (May 28, 2011)

Thieves at Heart [fantasy] - www.amazon.com/Thieves-Heart-Valley-Ten-Crescents-ebook/dp/B005SSRQX8/

Thanks Louise!


----------



## louise_wise (Dec 8, 2011)

PC Donan said:


> Would you mind if I use your idea for my Pinterest site?


PC Donan, I don't like competition, but I can't stop it so go ahead. Make sure I'm your first pin, though!


----------



## louise_wise (Dec 8, 2011)

Done up to here. Thanks everyone for joining in!

I forgot to add that as I pin I automatically tweet the first one or two lines of your blurb. Double whammy, eh?


----------



## Dee J. Stone (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks! Here are mine:

Paranormal Romance, Merman's Kiss: http://www.amazon.com/Mermans-Kiss-Book-ebook/dp/B00I21EL3G

YA (sci-fi/fantasy) superhero series, No Ordinary Hero: http://www.amazon.com/Ordinary-Hero-Keepers-Justice-Book-ebook/dp/B00B6LP8GS and Hero's Revenge: http://www.amazon.com/Heros-Revenge-Keepers-Justice-Book-ebook/dp/B00FV0PQ80

YA Romance, Cruiser: http://www.amazon.com/Cruiser-Book-Dee-J-Stone-ebook/dp/B00DN6IHXA

YA Paranormal, Emily's Curse: http://www.amazon.com/Emilys-Curse-Dee-J-Stone-ebook/dp/B00CVKYSG4

Middle Grade, Magic Twin: http://www.amazon.com/Magic-Twin-Dee-J-Stone-ebook/dp/B00EC2CSEI


----------



## Greer (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks, Louise.

Short erotica, Bitten (Curse of the Killer B's #1): http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00I0ZY850
Short erotica, Ghosts of Christmas Past: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HCHTKTG


----------



## lisamaliga (Oct 28, 2010)

Hello Louise,

That's so kind of you. I just followed all your Pinterest boards.

My books, which are in several categories, can be found here: http://www.pinterest.com/lisamaliga/my-books/

Thanks so much!


----------



## hs (Feb 15, 2011)

Science Fiction: Keep Your Enemies Close - http://www.amazon.com/Keep-Your-Enemies-Close-Stone-ebook/dp/B00HNDRKZK

Post-Apocalyptic: Beyond New Eden - http://www.amazon.com/Beyond-New-Eden-ebook/dp/B00BRMYUGK

Thanks, Louise!


----------



## corrieg (Dec 6, 2012)

Cool, thank you!

YA Science fiction, Manipulate
http://www.amazon.com/Manipulate-Alien-Cadets-Corrie-Garrett-ebook/dp/B009ZOBDZ8/

YA Science fiction, The Aspen Experiments 
http://www.amazon.com/The-Aspen-Experiments-Corrie-Garrett-ebook/dp/B009UOULZ6/


----------



## Adrian Howell (Feb 24, 2013)

The Pinterest Library looks great.
Please add my series to your Young Adult category:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AM1H5PK

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ARMPOBQ

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AWMLU96

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B26LDCU

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B7OHHXQ

Thanks!


----------



## xinamarieuhl (Dec 2, 2010)

Great idea! Mine are:

Epic fantasy - Necropolis http://www.amazon.com/Necropolis-Xina-Marie-Uhl-ebook/dp/B004EPYUXK/
Pets / humor - The Cat's Guide to Human Behavior http://www.amazon.com/Cats-Guide-Human-Behavior-ebook/dp/B00GDJV87Q/

I'll follow you on Pinterest too.


----------



## Mackenzie Morgan (Dec 3, 2010)

Thank you.

Fantasy: The Master's Chair http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0047O2BXO
The Dragon's Flame http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004ZZQBM2

Cozy Mystery: A Shot in the Dark http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003PPDA4K


----------



## Error404 (Sep 6, 2012)

This looks cool  Here's my YA Fantasy book for the list: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IJEDHPY


----------



## louise_wise (Dec 8, 2011)

lisamaliga said:


> Hello Louise,
> 
> That's so kind of you. I just followed all your Pinterest boards.
> 
> ...


Lisa, I need the individual purchase link (and genre) so a would-be buyer is directed straight to the store.


----------



## MatthewAlanThyer (Jan 13, 2014)

Novella:
The Big Red Buckle: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HC5JWH8/
Sci-Fi and Sports Fiction

Thank you


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

Thank you for stepping up to the plate and creating something for Indies.
Here is my current offering:

Novelette
NA Paranormal Romance: 
Never Marry A Warlock 
http://www.amazon.com/Never-Warlock-Beware-Warlocks-Novelette-ebook/dp/B00FNI0C98


----------



## Tommie Lyn (Dec 7, 2009)

Here are two of mine, if you don't mind including them. Thanks!

Supernatural Thriller:
*Tugger's Down* http://amzn.to/1fkuaC2

Historical Adventure: (this book is perma-free)
*High on a Mountain* http://amzn.to/1fku2T7


----------



## Elizabeth Jones (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks for doing this, Louise. 

Erotica

http://www.amazon.com/Confessions-Call-Girl-Hot-John-ebook/dp/B00I9N2PQM/

http://www.amazon.com/Confessions-Call-Girl-Sexy-Couple-ebook/dp/B00IDAHB6A/

http://www.amazon.com/Confessions-Call-Girl-Three-Way-ebook/dp/B00IJPONA6/


----------



## PaulLev (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks!

science fiction/time travel novels

The Plot to Save Socrates http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AMUDJNS
Unburning Alexandria http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CMBWDXW

science fiction/police procedural novels

The Silk Code http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0091W43JW
The Consciousness Plague http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00FEYVELG


----------



## jacklusted (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks for this louise.

Science fiction/space opera

Oranje http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ILDEJUK


----------



## AngryGames (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks!

SciFi - Time Travel: "Chasing Time" 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IL85Y1

SciFi - Novella - Post Apoc / Alien Invasion: "It's Better This Way" (Free)
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CWV34XA

Romance / Coming of Age: "Alive, or Just Breathing"
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00I0P85DQ


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

I followed you, so I can remember to send you something when I'm published/republished. I'm thinking of adding a new category to the resources page on my blog, to list places readers can find books, is it okay to put a link there?

One quibble:  I think you should separate the war books from the PA/Apocalyptic books. But that could just be me.


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

Thank you...

Mystery
http://www.amazon.com/Hyperlink-Hell-Potatos-Afterlife-ebook/dp/B009NY159O/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1350279656&sr=1-1&keywords=Lindy+Moone

And could someone remind me how to get the short link to this monster?


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Free: Angel in the Shadows, Book 1 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0052AI5W8

Thank you!


----------



## AngryGames (Jul 28, 2013)

Lindy Moone said:


> Thank you...
> 
> Mystery
> http://www.amazon.com/Hyperlink-Hell-Potatos-Afterlife-ebook/dp/B009NY159O/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1350279656&sr=1-1&keywords=Lindy+Moone
> ...


This is all you need:
www.amazon.com/dp/B009NY159O

the rest of that stuff is just reference data for Amazon and affiliate codes. If you go into Author Central - Books - it will have a 'link to this book on Amazon' with that exact short link.

Amazon.com then /dp/ (make up any dirty-minded memory trick you want for this), then the ASIN # of your book.


----------



## lynnfromthesouth (Jun 21, 2012)

Great idea!

This is my YA action adventure: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008L0G9O2


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

Middle Grade/YA Paranormal:
http://www.amazon.com/Psi-Squad-Book-One-ebook/dp/B00B50RLQ0

Murder Mystery:
http://www.amazon.com/Damage-Mark-Feggeler-ebook/dp/B00BI1W76U


----------



## Vaalingrade (Feb 19, 2013)

Awesome, thanks for the opportunity!

*Rune Breaker Series* (All Fantasy - Sword & Sorcery)

A Girl and Her Monster - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0088Q10FW
Lighter Days, Darker Nights - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A6W0L74
The Path of Destruction - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00D46RS5C
Evil Unto Evil - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00H4HR6R2

*The Descendants - Basic Collection Series* (All Superhero)

We Could Be Heroes - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004ZMBM6U
Tome Attacks - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00C2LWIA0


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Great idea. Thanks for the opportunity.

Family Saga http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0042P5HCK

Humorous fiction http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003PPCSJ8

Humour/travel/gift http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003QCIQ14

General fiction http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HB6329C

Children's http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00D30CIJU

Teen http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004H1TD38

Short stories http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00B009ZZA

Children's http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007X5T2FE


----------



## tiffanycherney (Feb 18, 2014)

Awesome idea and thanks for the opportunity.

My only offering under epic fantasy- 
Vengeance of Segennya, Birthright Secrets Book One- http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HFXEXQW

I also followed your boards on there.


----------



## Brenda Ortega (Jul 22, 2013)

Wow, thanks! Here's my contemporary teen/YA The Twelfth of Never:

http://www.amazon.com/Twelfth-Never-Brenda-Ortega-ebook/dp/B00I3MUVGK/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1392514000&sr=1-1&keywords=twelfth+ortega


----------



## 70040 (May 17, 2013)

Louise,

This is brilliant. I love Pinterest (or as I call it, the mirror of Erised).

Girl Out of Water (Cryptid Coterie 1) YA Fantasy
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00I61KKQ4/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## justagirl (Aug 7, 2013)

This is awesome, thank you! I'll be following several boards from my personal account 

Here are two of ours:

Romance short story: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IIS27HK/

Gay romance novella: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00F2TYZZ0/


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

winifredburton said:


> This is brilliant. I love Pinterest (or as I call it, the mirror of Erised).


Ha ha! So true .

For Louise,
Many thanks for the offer!

Romantic Suspense/Mystery: Little Miss Straight Lace, http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003VIWOLG


----------



## louise_wise (Dec 8, 2011)

Phew, done up to here.


----------



## ricola (Mar 3, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/Life-Blood-Coras-Choice-Aethereal-ebook/dp/B00IPU40K8/
Paranormal romance/new adult


----------



## bclaire (Nov 2, 2013)

Thanks so much for the promo! You are a gem. Don't know if you need it, but my Twitter handle is @BClaireAuthor.

Here are the links to my Scottish Time Travel Romance Series (Morna's Legacy Series):

http://www.amazon.com/Love-Beyond-Mornas-Legacy-Series-ebook/dp/B00GQDIJZS/ref=zg_bs_6190487011_9

http://www.amazon.com/Beyond-Reason-Mornas-Legacy-Series-ebook/dp/B00GU5H2KA/ref=zg_bs_6190487011_25

http://www.amazon.com/Conall-Christmas-Novella-Mornas-Legacy-ebook/dp/B00H0F6EOO/ref=zg_bs_6190487011_52

http://www.amazon.com/Love-Beyond-Mornas-Legacy-Series-ebook/dp/B00IG8NL3Q/ref=zg_bs_6190487011_11


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

Newest book is another Middle Grade/YA Paranormal:

http://www.amazon.com/The-Psi-Squad-Atherton-Ghost-ebook/dp/B00IWEQ6E0


----------



## louise_wise (Dec 8, 2011)

done to here.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Please add mine:

Epic Fantasy - Gay Romance

The Invisible Chains - Part 1: Bonds of Hate

www.amazon.com/The-Invisible-Chains-Randamor-Recluse-ebook/dp/B004ISLQYO/

Thank you, Louise


----------



## lukas dvorak (Mar 18, 2013)

Action-Adventure: The Three Fifths Fugitive
http://www.amazon.com/Three-Fifths-Fugitive-Nathan-Williams-ebook/dp/B0073KRI1E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1404055913&sr=8-1&keywords=the+three+fifths+fugitive

Thanks!


----------



## Indecisive (Jun 17, 2013)

This looks great. Mine are:

Historical Romance (probably more Romance than Historical)
Scandal's Heiress: http://www.amazon.com/Scandals-Heiress-ebook/dp/B00GDDAT5E/

Novellas, Fantasy:
Eddystone Light: http://www.amazon.com/Eddystone-Light-ebook/dp/B00AU1YINO/


----------



## HezBa (Jan 24, 2012)

Here's mine:

http://www.amazon.com/Beyond-Path-H-L-Baker-ebook/dp/B00AKD6BDC/

It's a horror/ghost story (novella length).

Thanks for the offer!!!


----------



## JeanetteRaleigh (Jan 1, 2013)

This is great! Thanks 

Mine is a paranormal romance & general humor. (Currently Free)

http://www.amazon.com/Moon-Struck-Book-When-Were-ebook/dp/B004ZZGUAA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1404061130&sr=8-1&keywords=moon+struck


----------



## Michael Alan Peck (May 8, 2013)

Thanks for putting this together. Mine's fantasy:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00L5RI87O?tag=micalapec-20


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

Lovely! Thank you! Mine is True Crime/Inspirational Memoir
http://www.amazon.com/Ghost-No-More-CeeCee-James/dp/1496027248/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1404063208&sr=8-1&keywords=Ghost+no+more


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks for this, Louise,

Here are three of mine:

Mystery #1 in series: DEAD BEFORE MORNING
http://www.amazon.com/Dead-Before-Morning-Llewellyn-procedurals-ebook/dp/B004EYUHN8/

Tudor Biographical Historical Fiction: RELUCTANT QUEEN
http://www.amazon.com/Reluctant-Queen-Historical-Defiant-Little-ebook/dp/B0054SDUPA/

Non-Fiction: PALMISTRY FOR LOVERS
http://www.amazon.com/Palmistry-Lovers-Get-RIGHT-Book-ebook/dp/B00FAUUE7O/
Cheers!


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

Awesome. Thanks for the offer. I love Pinterest and just followed one of your boards. I'm still looking through the others. 

Here's one for you:

Fantasy, The Five Elements https://www.amazon.com/dp/ASIN/B0044KM17C or you can use http://smarturl.it/TFE

and,

Fantasy, The Goddard Affair https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KPCJRAC or http://smarturl.it/AWANTGA

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2014)

Genre Post Apocalyptic or Horror (Zombie)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KDQZH Book 1

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LDVP3E8 Book 2


----------



## rachelmedhurst (Jun 25, 2014)

This is really kind of you!

Here's my book The Deadliners: http://www.amazon.com/Deadliners-Rachel-Medhurst-ebook/dp/B00K5OKIYE/

It's a paranormal/supernatural crossover.

Thank you x


----------



## AmpersandBookInteriors (Feb 10, 2012)

Very clever idea, actually. Here are some of ours:

Dark Fantasy:
Blood Lilies: http://amzn.com/B007027F54
Blood Song: http://amzn.com/B00HHGMEFY

Gothic Fantasy:
Raventide: http://amzn.com/B005GSS26A

Post-Earth Scifi:
Darkside: http://amzn.com/B00ABRWOL0

Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## JenEllision (Jan 13, 2014)

This is awesome, thank you!

Both of mine are YA fantasy:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LDTZPAM
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KE55PAQ/


----------



## RN_Wright (Jan 7, 2014)

Wonderful, thank you!

http://www.amzn.com/1491223979

Dystopian genre


----------



## Sara C (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi great idea!
Mine is YA Paranormal. Purchase link is: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004ZMVQRU/

Thanks!


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you so much! That is awesome! 

Here are mine:

*Shade*, YA Mystery with Paranormal elements:
http://www.amazon.com/Shade-Marilyn-Peake-ebook/dp/B00JC15NSC/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1404115598&sr=1-1&keywords=marilyn+peake

*The Fisherman's Son*, Middle Grade Fantasy Adventure:
http://www.amazon.com/Fishermans-Son-Marilyn-Peake-ebook/dp/B004TAW24Y/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1404115697&sr=1-2

*The City of the Golden Sun [Book 2 in The Fisherman's Son Trilogy]*, Middle Grade Fantasy Adventure:
http://www.amazon.com/The-City-Golden-Fishermans-Book-ebook/dp/B004U2AGIU/ref=pd_sim_kstore_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=1F7FP4N8T4BPGV8ATKKR

*Return of the Golden Age [Book 3 in The Fisherman's Son Trilogy]*, Middle Grade Fantasy Adventure:
http://www.amazon.com/Return-Golden-Age-Fishermans-Book-ebook/dp/B004YQCNLK/ref=pd_sim_kstore_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=0C04G4JKYSY43BZHYK12


----------



## Melanie13 (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks!

My latest, _By Water and Blood_ is Paranormal/Mythology

http://www.amazon.com/Water-Blood-Melanie-Rose-ebook/dp/B00KDSFPVI/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&sr=8-1&qid=1404140689

_Ashford_ and _Violet Shadows_ are both Historical Fiction (WWII)

http://www.amazon.com/Ashford-Melanie-Rose-ebook/dp/B005WWN0RG/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&sr=1-2&qid=1404140881

http://www.amazon.com/Violet-Shadows-Melanie-Rose-ebook/dp/B008OJIV6O/ref=pd_sim_kstore_15?ie=UTF8&refRID=06HH59F6V7B8NBV75ZDB


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Free Dog Story
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ABAXFCY

Science Fiction
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GEHNJ7Y

Dating Advice
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BRDWME6

Careers
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00942WYOA/

Dog Training
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GXKR252

Thanks for this!


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

louise_wise said:


> http://www.pinterest.com/BookJunkies/
> 
> I'll add you if you let me have your genre and purchase link. I don't want anything in return, just trying to build a library.


Cool, thanks!

Science fiction: Hard Duty http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008WNRVRM


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

louise_wise said:


> http://www.pinterest.com/BookJunkies/
> 
> I'll add you if you let me have your genre and purchase link. I don't want anything in return, just trying to build a library.


Cool, thanks!

Science fiction: Hard Duty http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008WNRVRM


----------



## rcbruno (Jun 27, 2014)

Awesome, thanks!

Sci-fi
The Circuit: Executor Rising: http://www.amazon.com/Circuit-Executor-Rhett-C-Bruno-ebook/dp/B00KY04RIC/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1404163847&sr=1-3&keywords=the+circuit


----------

